# Weber 26" or Weber 22 with Cajun bandit ext.



## William89 (Apr 24, 2019)

Ok so like most I can't seem to have enough grills/smokers laying around. Well my old chargriller I use for grilling is about to give up on me. So for my next grill I'm sold on a Weber, although if I'm going to buy a grill I may as well make sure I can smoke on it if need be. So my question for all the Weber fans is which sounds like a better option, 26" kettle as it is or a 22" with a Cajun bandit extension.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Apr 24, 2019)

if you plan on doing rotisserie, that's a good setup option.

My personal preference... both 

But if I had to pick one, I couldn't see myself giving up my 26".  I love it!

The extra ~50% on the 26 is great to have!
















my .02 anyway


----------



## Hawging It (Apr 24, 2019)

26" Only way to go!


----------



## JJS (Apr 24, 2019)

26” all the day


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 24, 2019)

I'd go with the 26" also. Unless you have the bucks then the Ranch is even bigger.

Here's a thread showing the size difference:

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/it-finally-came-my-roided-kettle.279896/

Chris


----------



## William89 (Apr 24, 2019)

Does the vortex work as well in a 26 as it does in a 22?


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 24, 2019)

If my 22" Weber Performer Kettle ever bites the dust, a 26" will replace it.


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 25, 2019)

William89 said:


> Does the vortex work as well in a 26 as it does in a 22?



Yes

Chris


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Apr 25, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Yes
> 
> Chris


seconded (quick test I did a couple weeks ago...)  just some quick dusted wings.


----------



## WeberBlackStoneYoder (Apr 25, 2019)

26" you will have no regrets.


----------



## b-one (Apr 25, 2019)

Going against the grain, the rotisserie is a great option to have. But I also have a WSM. I spin Tri tip and ribs the most, but have done a few butts and birds. Maybe you can find a rotisserie setup for the 26?


----------



## JJS (Apr 25, 2019)

b-one said:


> Going against the grain, the rotisserie is a great option to have. But I also have a WSM. I spin Tri tip and ribs the most, but have done a few butts and birds. Maybe you can find a rotisserie setup for the 26?



They make one for the 26 too


----------



## William89 (Apr 25, 2019)

Not really interested in the rotisserie. For the 22 I was looking at the smoker conversion kit. Basically a spacer with a charcoal ring and deflector plate. Essentially acting like a UDS. Im looking to use it as a grill for the most part but also want to have the ability to smoke on it. So on the 26 it would be setting it up with charcoal to one side and food on the other. With the 22 it would be with the spacer. Here is the link of the kit

https://www.cajunbandit.com/product/cajun-bandit-22-5-kettle-smoker-conversion-kit/


----------



## JJS (Apr 25, 2019)

William89 said:


> Not really interested in the rotisserie. For the 22 I was looking at the smoker conversion kit. Basically a spacer with a charcoal ring and deflector plate. Essentially acting like a UDS. Im looking to use it as a grill for the most part but also want to have the ability to smoke on it. So on the 26 it would be setting it up with charcoal to one side and food on the other. With the 22 it would be with the spacer. Here is the link of the kit
> 
> https://www.cajunbandit.com/product/cajun-bandit-22-5-kettle-smoker-conversion-kit/



My vote is still 26”, you can have any fab shop around make that “conversion kit” for it and probably cheaper than that one


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 26, 2019)

The snake method works great for smoking in either the 22 or 26". 

Chris


----------



## Craig Ward (May 2, 2019)

Is the Weber kettle a better option over a WSM?  I'm looking to purchase one right away here. Either the 26 or the WSM 22


----------



## krj (May 2, 2019)

I have the 22, and I think sometime this summer if I can swing it in my budget I'm probably gonna upgrade to the 26 and sell my 22.




Craig Ward said:


> Is the Weber kettle a better option over a WSM?  I'm looking to purchase one right away here. Either the 26 or the WSM 22



It depends on what you're after. If you need a grill and want to smoke things on occasion just go with the kettler. If you already have a grill that you are happy with and are looking for a dedicated smoker then I definitely recommend the WSM 22.


----------



## Craig Ward (May 2, 2019)

Yeah I'm just in the process of installing Grillgrates in the broil King so definitely looking for a dedicated smoker.


----------



## noboundaries (May 2, 2019)

Craig Ward said:


> Is the Weber kettle a better option over a WSM?  I'm looking to purchase one right away here. Either the 26 or the WSM 22


Apples and oranges. The Kettle is a grill first that you can smoke with, but it doesn't compare in the least to the smoking capabilities of the 22" WSM. 

I learned to smoke on my Kettle, but it required constant babysitting. About two hours was the longest I could go without fiddling with it. I was new to smoking then, and could probably make it last longer between fiddles, now, but nothing like the WSM. 

When I bought the WSM, a near hands off smoker, my wife thanked me for giving her the weekends back. 12-14 hours, untouched, is easy. 

A Kettle is good for grilling and short smokes, like ribs and poultry. A WSM can smoke short or long, at any temp needed between 140F to 350F+. You could probably grill with it, but I never have.


----------



## texomakid (May 8, 2019)

I purchased my 22" WSM about 6 months ago and I'll agree with Ray it's fantastic as far as how it will run with very little effort compared to other smokers I've owned and I've already found that it too will fill the void of a charcoal grill with just a slight change in configurations so I think it's gives me the best of 2 types of smokers. It's gonna get used quite a bit this spring/summer. I've got the Cajun Bandit rotisserie set up and it's an awesome addition if you like using a rotisserie. I've done a rib roast & a chicken on this rotisserie and they were both fantastic.


----------

